# New Member



## mdcummins (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Just joined a few days ago and enjoying every minute of it. We bought our trailer last year but just found out about this site a short time ago from a fellow outbacker while camping. What a wealth of information!! 
I do have one question (for now lol). Does anyone have any suggestions on insulating the rs mattress from the cold air. We will be traveling out west early next month and I know some of our first camping days will be in some really cold weather, especially at night. We have already camped in some cold weather (nights) this year and the bed seems to suck the cold air right up through the mattress. We are looking into a foam mattress topper but thought there might be something to put under the mattress. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Marianne


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Several members have used some kind of thermal barrier under their mattress, between the mattress and the floor.

Steve


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers!! Glad you found us.

Sorry I can't help you with your question - as we also have a rear slide - but I am sure someone will have some suggestions.

Rick


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Just get a piece of 1"-2" foam board from home depot,and place it under your mattress?They also make some thin thermo foil backer that is about a quarter inch thick that would do well also,sold at Home depot.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

puffer said:


> Just get a piece of 1"-2" foam board from home depot,and place it under your mattress?They also make some thin thermo foil backer that is about a quarter inch thick that would do well also,sold at Home depot.


Great suggestion...that stuff is super cheap at Lowes/HD.

Another way to go is the memory foam. You're back will thank you as well as your body for keeping it warm. We have 3" memory foam on our bed...then a king size Coleman sleeping bag on the bottom. Darn thing is probably better to sleep on than my $$$ mattress at home.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

When we have hookups, I turn on the electric mattress warmer.


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

We put foam board insulation and a memory foam on our 28RSS and it was great with no cold air issues.

And...welcome to the site!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> When we have hookups, I turn on the electric mattress warmer.


mattress warmer?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> When we have hookups, I turn on the electric mattress warmer.


mattress warmer?
[/quote]

She's a fancy camper eh?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi mdcummins









Welcome to Outbackers!! 

We camped last weekend and it was in the low 50's inside the camper at night. I can't stand to run the heater when sleeping because of the noise and the hot dry air playing havoc with my sinuses







We have a 2" foam topper and brought our down comforter from home...very nice and toasty!

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

The foam board and memory foam mattress works great!

We camp in Algonquin Park in late November and December, sometimes below zero temps, but that's why we have a fifth wheel and added a fireplace









Welcome to the site and ask lots, you will find lots of answers.

Steve


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!









I always thought this thread was helpful on this discussion.

Staying Warm in the Rear Slide


----------



## mdcummins (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the great suggestions and for the thread on keeping the bed slide warm! Hubby and I were at Home Depot the other day looking for the Euro style hinges to add to our closet doors when I noticed the foam insulation board and wondered????????? Now I know...........we have to get it and a foam mattress topper. The topper not only for warmth but to help reduce the feel of sleeping on crushed aluminum cans. Now I can sleep easy knowing that I will be sleeping easy come travel time.
Thanks again for all the help 
Marianne


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

mdcummins said:


> Thanks for all the great suggestions and for the thread on keeping the bed slide warm! Hubby and I were at Home Depot the other day looking for the Euro style hinges to add to our closet doors when I noticed the foam insulation board and wondered????????? Now I know...........we have to get it and a foam mattress topper. The topper not only for warmth but to help reduce the *feel of sleeping on crushed aluminum cans.* Now I can sleep easy knowing that I will be sleeping easy come travel time.
> Thanks again for all the help
> Marianne












Now I know we should have kept our old bedroom (in house) mattress - this way we wouldn't have felt right at home in the Outback!!


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

HOWDY! Welcome to Outbackers.

I have yet to get the foam board. We added the 3" mattress topper and slept comfortably in freezing weather on our first trip out in our new camper (February 2008) with the heater running. Of course we were very happy since our last camping trip out was in a pop-up w/o a heater. Funny, we have very fond memories of camping one Thanksgiving and knocking frost off our tent







But cold weather in a pop-up could be miserable. Now all a distant memory...


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers, Glad you have joined us!!


----------

